# Pilvin pimein



## Leipurinen

Esim lauseessa "_Niitä oli pilvin pimein._"

Mitäköhän tämä sattaisi tarkoitta? Asiayhteydestä tuntuu että se merkitsee 'paljon,' mutta miten ilmaisu niin tarkoittaisi? Voiko sitä kääntää englanniski?


----------



## Gavril

Kielitoimiston sanakirjan hakusanassa _pilvi_:



> _Pilvin_ _pimein_ runsaasti, hyvin paljon_. Torilla_ _oli_ _väkeä_ _pilvin_ _pimein._



Kun pilvet pimentävät auringon, niin kyse on varmaan monista pilvistä. Ehkä siitä ilmaisu _pilvin pimein_ syntyi.


----------



## Leipurinen

Gavril said:


> Kun pilvet pimentävät auringon, niin kyse on varmaan monista pilvistä. Ehkä siitä ilmaisu _pilvin pimein_ syntyi.



Kiitos. Ainakin siinä mielessä ilmaisu on helposti tulkittavissa. Voisiko sitä sinun mielestäsi kääntää englanniski "in droves?" Keksitkö jotain muuta?


----------



## Gavril

Taipumukseni on käyttää "in droves" kun kyse on joukosta ihmisiä tai eläimiä; en tiedä, sopiiko se kuvaamaan kaikenlaista runsautta.

Tällä hetkellä en keksi osuvampaa käännöstä kuin "a whole lot", "a great many" tms., mutta ehkä nukuttuani vähän tulee mieleeni jotain.


----------

